# Newbie Again



## kriscwales (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello all, just picked this up over rhe weekend, sold my last 225 due to the daily commute, but now working from home, have to say loving it so far.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome back to MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  All the best people drive roadsters


----------

